# TSC cages ?



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

Im new here but not new to bunnys , i have had them for about 8 or so years now and pretty much know everything about them, and used to breed mini rex  but i only have one(buck)for right now and hope to buy 2 more(doe) in april or oct .    

My question is , is a 24 by 24 cage at tractor supply big enough for a buck ?  I have a lot of cages from when i had them before but they ALL have plastic bottoms and I never bought one from TSC and sometimes it depends on how they are made, some look bigger than others , so just wondering   .   The largest one i have now is for a doe with a litter,and has 3 storys and my pitbull likes to stay there sometimes so its pretty big .(cause no rabbits in it at the time)  .


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 3, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> Im new here but not new to bunnys , i have had them for about 8 or so years now and pretty much know everything about them, and used to breed mini rex  but i only have one(buck)for right now and hope to buy 2 more(doe) in april or oct .
> 
> My question is , is a 24 by 24 cage at tractor supply big enough for a buck ?  I have a lot of cages from when i had them before but they ALL have plastic bottoms and I never bought one from TSC and sometimes it depends on how they are made, some look bigger than others , so just wondering   .   The largest one i have now is for a doe with a litter,and has 3 storys and my pitbull likes to stay there sometimes so its pretty big .(cause no rabbits in it at the time)  .


 from New Jersey.

I'm new to rabbits.  I would think that would be a big enough cage for your buck.  I've read that some breeders move their stock from cage to cage to give them a different view.  Or give them time in an exercise area.  

Here's something I found that could help you make your decision.  I've also read that too big of a cage could make a buck or even a doe aggressive.  

Hope this helps.  

http://www.therabbithouse.com/guide_size.asp


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

Okay I will go on there now , im only looking to get a litter a year , nothing big cause i dont want to have 20 rabbits   A person i know in ohio always bought from me and then he would breed and sell but i just havent had any lately .


I just need that one cage but i wanna make sure it will fit him in it , hes only 5 or 6 pounds so i think it will :/


----------



## secuono (Sep 3, 2011)

I believe that site shows cages for more so pet rabbits than breeders. People say I over did it with my breeder cages, 10lb rabbit in a 3x3ft cage.
But I agree with the need for the bunny to lay down stretched and relaxed. 

Here's a good site, too. 
http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/basics.htm


----------



## M.R. Lops (Sep 3, 2011)

24 x 24 is fine for smaller breed rabbits such as the Mini Rex.  I have my rabbits in cages that I believe are about 25 x 25, they're hand made wire cages with pull-out trays (i personally didn't make them though, I got them from another breeder who was selling out and getting rid of supplies), and I have an outdoor hutch with each hole at least 2ft x 2ft, some are bigger than that though because it was also hand built.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone , i still havent decided on the cage yet but i have til next month  .   Im only going to have three for now unless my mind changes  .  Around here the closest petshop is over an hour away so there is always people looking for rabbits , the buck i have dosent have papers but hes purebred , i did have some with papers but sold them :/ Oh well .



 The cage i have him in now is about the same size but diffrent brand so i didnt know .
Thanx again !


----------

